# California Rail Map



## CHamilton (Dec 5, 2012)

> The California Rail Map shows 500+ destinations reachable on the train or connecting bus or ferry.The map includes rail lines of the following agencies: Amtrak, BART, Muni, VTA, Caltrain, Altamont Commuter Express, Sacramento Regional Transit, San Diego North County Transit District (NCTD), San Diego Trolley, LA Metro, and Metrolink.


This will go nicely with the consolidated schedule book that someone posted about a while ago, but which I can now not find the link to.


----------



## afigg (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool jumbo transit map. Wonder how big one would be for the NEC, connecting corridors and rail transit from DC/VRE to Boston/MBTA? How many stations would that be between Amtrak, VRE, WMATA, MARC, MdTA SEPTA, NJT, NYC Subway, PATH, LIRR, MNRR, SLE, MBTA? On second thought, yikes. 

edit: left out WMATA for the DC Metro.and Maryland for Baltimore Metro and light rail lines


----------

